# Friday at 12pm with 156 hours of availability and not one shift offered



## Fenwitch (Sep 4, 2016)

So, I thought this was supposed to be the busy season. I just checked and I wasn't offered one single shift, even though I gave 24 hour a day availability on the app. Anyone else have this? I am assigned the Santa Monica hub in Los Angeles


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Are you sure noon is the cutoff? are the dots gone for next week?


----------



## LLXC (Nov 22, 2016)

How do you give 24 hour a day availability on the app? If I choose 0:00 to 0:00, the app thinks I'm not available so I set it to 2AM - 12AM.

Also, if you didn't receive a Reserved Block offer, that's not really surprising...you will have to find random offers available now. :|


----------



## LLXC (Nov 22, 2016)

nighthawk398 said:


> Are you sure noon is the cutoff? are the dots gone for next week?


FWIW, it doesn't look like noon is the cutoff because my dots for next week are still gray. I believe they should either be orange or blank.


----------



## LLXC (Nov 22, 2016)

Just offered 0 Reserved Blocks again this week. I don't know why I even bother. I think I'm going to remove my availability.


----------



## ITminion (Nov 30, 2016)

LLXC said:


> Just offered 0 Reserved Blocks again this week. I don't know why I even bother. I think I'm going to remove my availability.


I got nothing either and all the dots for the upcoming week are gone, I literally set my phone down for 5 minutes and those were the 5 min today that mattered I guess, lol. Blegh, whatever.


----------



## LLXC (Nov 22, 2016)

ITminion said:


> I got nothing either and all the dots for the upcoming week are gone, I literally set my phone down for 5 minutes and those were the 5 min today that mattered I guess, lol. Blegh, whatever.


Wait, is that how it works? They go from gray to orange (indicating Reserved Offers are available), and stay orange for a short period of time to allow you to accept. Then once that time is up, they are gone? I thought this period was much longer than 5 minutes.

I don't think I ever reached the orange phase.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Fenwitch said:


> So, I thought this was supposed to be the busy season. I just checked and I wasn't offered one single shift, even though I gave 24 hour a day availability on the app. Anyone else have this? I am assigned the Santa Monica hub in Los Angeles


Kind of a noob question, if you read around here hardly anyone gets assigned shifts, we grab them


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

ITminion said:


> I got nothing either and all the dots for the upcoming week are gone, I literally set my phone down for 5 minutes and those were the 5 min today that mattered I guess, lol. Blegh, whatever.


Thats not how reserved blocks work, you get 24 hours to accept or reject them


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

I haven't seen a reserved block since the new system, I always grab them throughout the day if I can (last few days not so much)

g


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

LLXC said:


> Just offered 0 Reserved Blocks again this week. I don't know why I even bother. I think I'm going to remove my availability.


Why? Does it take you a lot of effort to leave it open by default just in case ?


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

Man, you've got to check the app 16 hours a day. From 6:30 in the morning to 10pm every night. Refresh, refresh, refresh. And be ready to show up at the location in minutes.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

LA Cabbie said:


> Man, you've got to check the app 16 hours a day. From 6:30 in the morning to 10pm every night. Refresh, refresh, refresh. And be ready to show up at the location in minutes.


If you have to do it for 16 hrs why not work at McDonald's 's atleast you will make $8 X 16 and get a FREE Sandwich at the end of the shift. As some said here too *Work smarter NOT harder*


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

FlexDriver said:


> If you have to do it for 16 hrs why not work at McDonald's 's atleast you will make $8 X 16 and get a FREE Sandwich at the end of the shift. As some said here too *Work smarter NOT harder*


I think you are totally missing the point. I'm at Starbucks or doing whatever else I want. It doesn't cost me anything to refresh the app every now and then.


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

gaj said:


> I haven't seen a reserved block since the new system, I always grab them throughout the day if I can (last few days not so much)
> 
> g


I got a reserve offer for the first time yesterday.


----------



## Young ST (Oct 28, 2016)

I have got a reserved block every week for the past like 7.... Lately it just pops up and says to accept it within one minute lol....
It's never the same day that I get assigned....

Also the 12pm thing isn't a thing anymore


----------



## Young ST (Oct 28, 2016)

FlexDriver said:


> If you have to do it for 16 hrs why not work at McDonald's 's atleast you will make $8 X 16 and get a FREE Sandwich at the end of the shift. As some said here too *Work smarter NOT harder*


You could never work 16 hours in one day at a McDonalds.......

Max 8 hours they won't pay overtime... and at your $8hr logic...that's still less than a 4 hr block on Amazon that only takes 2 hours to complete.....

Work smarter......


----------



## pifhluke (Jul 6, 2016)

Young ST said:


> You could never work 16 hours in one day at a McDonalds.......
> 
> Max 8 hours they won't pay overtime... and at your $8hr logic...that's still less than a 4 hr block on Amazon that only takes 2 hours to complete.....
> 
> Work smarter......


I think the point is being tied to your phone is working. And it sort of is.


----------



## Young ST (Oct 28, 2016)

pifhluke said:


> I think the point is being tied to your phone is working. And it sort of is.


ughhhh in case you didn't realize.... the WORLD is tied to your phones... 
I bet you check Facebook more than Amazon.... How is it work to look at a phone lol... wow u people really are the lazy **** that would work for Amazon hahahaha


----------



## Fenwitch (Sep 4, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Thats not how reserved blocks work, you get 24 hours to accept or reject them


 actually on the iOS system you don't get 24 hours anymore. Last week I was late accepting my blocks, they released at 12pm and i accepted at 2:30. I saw that the block I was accepting should have expired off the system over an hour before I accepted it. I wonder if I am losing blocks because I don't have the 24 hours to accept.


----------



## Ubercal (Jul 25, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Thats not how reserved blocks work, you get 24 hours to accept or reject them


I got offered 2 reserve blocks yesterday for next week, accepted the first 9 minutes. Went to accept the 2nd, it was gone. And the notification did say I had 10 minutes to accept.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Fenwitch said:


> actually on the iOS system you don't get 24 hours anymore. Last week I was late accepting my blocks, they released at 12pm and i accepted at 2:30. I saw that the block I was accepting should have expired off the system over an hour before I accepted it. I wonder if I am losing blocks because I don't have the 24 hours to accept.


This is prime now? sounds like its different than logistics


----------

